# Standard Breeder in Florida



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I can't give any personal insight here, but it sounds like she's probably top knotch. Did you ask if you could meet the puppy first? I can't imagine she'd say no. 
Sorry for your loss. They are such big parts of our lives whether we know it, or not 🥰.


----------



## mamaofthree (5 mo ago)

Thank you so much, and yes definitely a huge part of our lives.

So I am supposed to mail her a deposit check for half, then bring the other half as cash when we go to pick him up in a couple of months. She said we could come by and see the sire, but no mention of the puppy or the dam, so I'm thinking she doesn't own both? She said I will receive pictures as he grows. I agree that she sounds top notch, I think I was just second guessing everything b/c it all came together so quickly and easily, and I wasn't expecting that at all. I thought it would be a process of contacting different breeders, filling out applications, and getting on lists.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi @mamaofthree - I’m so sorry to hear about your loss.

I’m not familiar with the breeder you’ve been speaking with, but I do wonder how she’s already matched you to a puppy who is still months away from going home. He must have just been born?

Or does she simply mean you’ll get one of the boys from her current litter, still TBD?

If you have young children at home, a spoo puppy can be _a lot_. I think you’re right to proceed with caution, to ensure you’re working with someone who will carefully choose the right puppy for your home situation. I would also want to know as much as I can about the sire _and_ the dam. I can understand a sire not being on site, but the dam? I’m a little confused by that.

None of this is to say this isn’t a fabulous breeder. Just some questions to work through.


----------



## mamaofthree (5 mo ago)

The puppies she has are only a week old. They only breed when they plan on keeping a puppy for show. I'm probably wrong on the dam, but she only mentioned the sire. She said there is a junior handler who has pick of the litter from the blacks/blues, and asked me to let her know what kind of temperament we were looking for, and they would see how the puppies mature and which one would be a good fit. So we aren't assigned a particular pup at this point, just color and sex. I don't know how many of the litter are black and boy, but there are 4 black total. She knows we have 3 kids, ages 9, 6, & 3, and a super laid back 2 year old cat. It sounds like someone from the original list wanted to wait on another litter down the line, and maybe another person that was interested stopped responding.

We remember how much work our sweet boy was early on, and how worth it he was. My oldest two are back in public school after I homeschooled for a couple of years, so if I can make it through that, I feel like a puppy will be a cake walk ; ) Kidding, I know it will be hard, but I also know he will bring us so much joy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It sounds like this is a breeder who won’t push an inappropriate puppy onto you just to make a sale. That gets an enthusiastic thumbs up from me!

If none of the boys in this litter are a good fit, what happens to your deposit?


----------



## mamaofthree (5 mo ago)

I will ask that question before I drop the check in the mail, as I was wondering too. She had offered to pass my info on to other breeders as well, so I definitely agree and don't think she was just trying to make a sale, it just happened that I emailed her at the right time. She is having an all cream litter in September, then nothing again until sometime next year. Our last was cream, so we were trying to go a different route so as not to compare too much. I am not nearly as particular about color and sex as I am about temperament and health.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like you are 100% on the right track.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF!

I'm so sad to hear of your loss. It's a stunning blow, the quiet is just so loud, and the emptiness so large. We understand.

You might be surprised by just how often a starting search turns serendipitous.
No personal experience with this breeder but as the Magic 8-Ball would say "Signs point to Yes" .

The dam and pups may be with a co-breeder/owner which isn't unusual. I would ask if it's possible to visit them before picking up your pup. An in-person meeting, when possible, can answer questions, settle feelings, etc. 

You'll want to be comfortable with the breeder/owners/s, as, ideally, they'll be making themselves available for questions, issues, photos, and general happy updates for the rest of the pup's life.

I did a quick check on OFA to review the health testing which looks pretty good.
Advanced Search | OFA

PTP mentioned that a spoo, especially a puppy, can be a lot of dog, and that's meant with love and good intentions. A poodle is a very different animal .

I often post this for folks new to poodles.

They are smart, very smart, but don't mistake that as necessarily being the same as "easy to train". Smart for poodles means they THINK.

Poodles are smart, savvy, sensitive, and selfish. They observe, reason, consider and conclude, with more than a bit of "What's in it for me?". They aren't a separate part of your life, they're smack in the middle of it and thrive with that. It's hard to make clear just how "not alone" you'll be with a poodle in your life, not in an unhealthy way for either of you, but because that's what you both sign up for.

_"Poodles are Labs with a college education. My Poodle will do anything your Labrador will do. After a day of retrieving in the field, your Lab wants to curl up and snore in front of the fire. My Poodle wants to be a fourth at bridge and tell naughty stories."
Anne Rogers Clark, the famous handler, all breed judge and Poodle breeder.

Furness 1891
The American Book of the Dog (1891)

"....He is also, in my opinion, more susceptible of education than any other member of his race, seeming to have an innate love for tricks, and needing only to understand what you wish to do it immediately, and then enjoy the fun of it as much as you do.

"Yet, notwithstanding his wonderful intelligence, the greatest patience is required in teaching each new trick. Remember that he is even more anxious to understand you than you are to make him comprehend what you wish, and that a word of encouragement or a friendly pat on the head goes ten times as far as a scolding or a blow. At the same time, bear in mind that the greatest firmness is required, for if a dog for a moment suspects that your whole heart and soul are not in the matter, he at once thinks it must be of small consequence and loses all interest in it forthwith.

"Make him think you are both doing something for mutual amusement, and he will respond and do everything in his power to follow out your wishes, provided he is already firmly attached to you; and in this lies the secret of success or failure in all training; for as he cannot understand your language, he must know by heart all your gestures and intonations...."_

Poodles believe in equal rights 

Keep us posted!


----------



## mamaofthree (5 mo ago)

Thank you so much, this was such a kind and thoughtful reply! I’m feeling much more confident after the feedback I’ve gotten in my first post on this forum. Our breeder has been doing this for over 50 years, so I’m certain that she will take great care in placing the right pup with us. 
In the meantime, I will start reading up on all things poodle! I’m a planner, so learning as much as I can before he comes home is my goal. I’ll be looking for all the posts on training, grooming etc.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr. Ian Dunbar, veterinarian, animal behaviorist, and trainer, is usually the first stop suggested, even for experienced dog owners. In fact, I'm goin to link you to the Puppy Primer that PF member, Liz, put together. It has some very helpful resources. The first two or three sections will be most relevant for the time being .









Pandemic Puppy Primer


The pandemic has created some unique challenges for families adding a new puppy or adult dog to their home. On the one hand, we finally have the time to devote to a four legged family member; on the other hand, surging demand has led to adoption and sales scams, and social distancing...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

mamaofthree said:


> Hi all. Last week we had to euthanize our 12 yr old Labradoodle. He was such an amazing dog, and it's been hard to suddenly not have the joy he brought to our house and our 3 kids are taking it hard. I never thought I would want to immediately get a new pet, but the end was quick and peaceful for him, so we feel at peace with his life and legacy. We are just missing him so much.
> 
> Confession, I assumed we would just get another doodle mix, but when I began researching online, I started to get very worried about the health and temperament of the dog we might end up with. Doodles have exploded since we originally got ours, and it scares me to think we be not so lucky this time around. I was constantly seeing replies to posts where people recommended a standard poodle instead of a mix.
> 
> ...


Linda is a well known breeder and I have met her a few times. She also has done some judging as well. One of my friends bred to her boy "Superman" and had a wonderful litter.


----------



## mamaofthree (5 mo ago)

farleysd said:


> Linda is a well known breeder and I have met her a few times. She also has done some judging as well. One of my friends bred to her boy "Superman" and had a wonderful litter.


Thanks so much! I believe the sire to this litter is a grandson of Superman. I love your apricot pups!


----------

